

Show HN: Reactive Docker UI Made with Meteor - djedi
https://github.com/djedi23/meteor-docker

======
djedi
You can pull it from docker.com (see the github for the instructions) and test
it. If you want to share any suggestions or ideas, just add a comment. Thank
you!

------
bketelsen
Looks nicely done. Congrats.

~~~
djedi
Thank you

